# amount of food to feed my puppy and the right weight gain of me feeding her?



## tala (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi Waiting for Tala my new female Vizsla puppy to be ready to be collected by me in Nov.. born In July and whats the proper weight for me to feed her the right amount? 

As I visited Tala and Tala's mum, sweet gentle mum at the breeders home.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've always left up to the individual puppy. 
I put down their food. If they eat it all, I add more. If they leave some, I know it cut back. I don't let them free feed throughout the day, but instead try to get them on a schedule.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Use the same food initially as the breeder starts her on. Read the label, but generally speaking 3x/day, about a cup or 1.5 per, leave it out so she can eat at will. Take your cue from her.


----------

